# Radar detector?



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

who use's them and whats the best out there for $200-400?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Valentine One is the best, maybe just over $400, hardwire and mount off headliner or mirror support. I have one and it is best $425 I have spent in a while.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

:agree If your going to spend that much money then you might as well get the best, V1 is the best by far!!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

They're useless. Better off buying Other mods for the car. And get a 40$ cheapo from walmart.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

What makes the V1 so good?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Texanfan392 said:


> What makes the V1 so good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


It has great sensitivity, it tells you the direction the radar is coming from, as well as how many different radar signals there are.

Detectors are by no means bullet proof, they're simply another set of eyes to pick up what you can't see with your eyes. Police are pretty good about flashing or using instant on as opposed to just driving around with it on.

So its only another tool in the box of avoiding a ticket rather than a new tool box.

Some places like Australia, VA and Canada where detectors illegal, have newer radar detector detectors the police use. The nod in that case goes to the Beltronics STi which is cloaked. I'm waiting on a cloaked V-1....


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gotcha, good to know

Thanks!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

well the only thing i dont have that i want is a magnacharger and a radar dect =]

soon as the deployment is done and im home that should be fixed


----------



## gto_grl1982 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a Cobra radar detector in my gto, but have still managed to get a ticket for speeding. So...yes, by all means just cause you have one does not mean that you will not get a ticket. I'm thinking that I may need a better one though. Mine is a couple of years old.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Escort Redline, it's like a less annoying V1 with no arrows.

I used to have a V1 and while I appreciate the arrows, it's super annoying (and thus I started to ignore it) because it goes off all the time.


----------



## Gt-OH NO (Jan 7, 2012)

V1 all the way!! i've had it for less then a month and it already saved my a$$.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the passport escort 8500 i works good saved my from alot of tickets but its a bad idea to rely them. Remember cops can "pace" you and they can turn their radar on at any time. I would know I've gotten a ticket both ways. If I was spending the money 
V1 or a passport is the way to go or maybe a jammer...

Good Luck.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jammer ftw!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Take your pick. I'd probably get the Bel GX65.
Radar Detectors Review 2012 | Best Radar Detectors | Laser Radar Detectors - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

I hear detectors and jammers are illegal in some states. I think more so here in Hawaii... I've noticed that the cops around here don't like cars that are faster than theirs, haha. A couple of the Mustang cops eyeball me like CRAZY from time to time. Then again, some of them take off their lights and go race on the weekends, so I don't really blame them there.

A guy I know would always hide his detector when coming onto base.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Radar jammers are illegal in all states, detectors are only illegal in commercial vehicles and in the commonwealth of Virginia for all drivers. Detectors are also illegal on all military bases.

Laser/LIDAR jammers are currently legal.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

This guy will let you know eveything you need to know if you got a lead foot like me 

Radar Roy's OFFICIAL Radar Detector Review site!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I got the Belltronics GX65 for Xmas, and is a vast improvement over my Whistler Pro 78. The Escort 9500i is 500 and GPS enabled, best out there. The GX is $300, but I got a refurb on Ebay from Escort for $200, love it! It's better than the 8500 escort. The redline and V1 are great detectors. GPS detectors are $500, non GPS are $300, there isn't a $400 range.


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have had a V1 and a Passport 9500 and I love the 9500 way more. It has a GPS feature that allows you to save false alarms and block them so its not screaming at you all around town. If you live somewhere that has a Walgreens or CVS on every corner you will hate the V1 like I did. Now I have the 9500 and I just hit the lockout button when I drive pass the Walgreens and it doesn't beep there next time. It helps because when you have less false alarms you will tend to trust it more when it does go off.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

SWGOAT said:


> Valentine One is the best, maybe just over $400, hardwire and mount off headliner or mirror support. I have one and it is best $425 I have spent in a while.



Ditto. The Valentine One has saved me from speed traps more times than I can count.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

It's around $500, but you can't do better than the Passport 9500ix. Very sensitive, and memorizes the false signals.


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

how do you hardwire it in? do you need a specific mount?


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

This is the windshield version - there is another one (I think it's the CI) that's hardwired in, with laser jammers, but at 2K, I'm not sure I want to make that investment.


----------

